# Quick release Blade Clamp



## Mike Wingate (13 Jan 2010)

I have a Hegner scrollsaw, and have just seen the price for the Hegner part, and would prefer a lever. Anyone adapted their saw for a QR blade clamp? I have seen an adaptation on the scrollsawblog site, but that won't work on mine. Pics of my blade clamp which tighten with an allen key, and the Hegner QR device.


----------



## Mike Wingate (14 Jan 2010)

A firm called www.jencan.com in the u.k. seem to have what I am after.


----------



## Mike Wingate (15 Jan 2010)

Just found a post from Mouse, with a link and a price from WDS. What a useful forum, thanks.


----------

